# Dumpster diving pays off.



## supercharged04 (Mar 15, 2012)

got a nice find today. A computer in the trash. A nice one to


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice find! Some dumpsters hold a lot treasures like that.


----------



## supercharged04 (Mar 15, 2012)

gotta shut down the computer 2 inch hail and tornados all around.


----------



## joem (Mar 15, 2012)

supercharged04 said:


> gotta shut down the computer 2 inch hail and tornados all around.



Are you ok. today?


----------



## supercharged04 (Mar 15, 2012)

ya all is well, it went all around us, it did do a lot of damage though. There were multiple touch downs. A near by local town Dexter was hit hard I have a lot of family and friends there. But they are all ok.


----------

